

The term 'Hackathon' has been trademarked in Germany - paulnelligan
http://www.young-targets.com/formation-of-tech_hub-started/

======
paulnelligan
[https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/3020120...](https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/3020120063403/DE?lang=en)

